# Belkin case for the new Kindles.



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I was at my local Target tonight and saw that they had cleaned up their e-reader section. My Target now carries the Kobo, Nook, and iRiver (and accessories) along with the Kindle. I also noticed that they had a new case by Belkin that looked to small to be for the K3. It's called the Belkin Verve Tab and I believe it's $30.

http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=561116


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

jd78 said:


> I was at my local Target tonight and saw that they had cleaned up their e-reader section. My Target now carries the Kobo, Nook, and iRiver (and accessories) along with the Kindle. I also noticed that they had a new case by Belkin that looked to small to be for the K3. It's called the Belkin Verve Tab and I believe it's $30.
> 
> http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=561116


That is the cover I'm using on my "Baby K" and I love it.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

jd78 said:


> I was at my local Target tonight and saw that they had cleaned up their e-reader section. My Target now carries the Kobo, Nook, and iRiver (and accessories) along with the Kindle. I also noticed that they had a new case by Belkin that looked to small to be for the K3. It's called the Belkin Verve Tab and I believe it's $30.
> 
> http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=561116


I notice on Amazon they only have this in black and purple (for the $79 Kindle and the Touch), but on the Belkin site they have it in "Sunset Pink" as well. It shows sold out right now but beneath that says "coming soon," so hopefully it's just not out yet. Definitely something to watch -- there's a real lack of pink in the Amazon covers right now!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

PinkKindle said:


> I notice on Amazon they only have this in black and purple (for the $79 Kindle and the Touch), but on the Belkin site they have it in "Sunset Pink" as well. It shows sold out right now but beneath that says "coming soon," so hopefully it's just not out yet. Definitely something to watch -- there's a real lack of pink in the Amazon covers right now!


I saw that too but even in the larger view it was hard to tell what the pink really looks like. Their purple is a nice color so hopefully the pink will be too. I was so hoping for red though. I will be looking for K-Fire covers though and not the K79 or K-touch ones.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

The Fargo Target store had the black and pink covers. I bought a pink one. I think it's more like a bright salmon color. (Or pink/salmon combined.) The purple cover arrived today from Amazon. Here are pictures of the two covers. These pictures were taken without the flash but underneath a fluorescent lamp.



















This was taken with the flash:










I think I prefer the purple as the straps covering the Kindle aren't as "bright".


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> The Fargo Target store had the black and pink covers. I bought a pink one. I think it's more like a bright salmon color. (Or pink/salmon combined.) The purple cover arrived today from Amazon. Here are pictures of the two covers. These pictures were taken without the flash but underneath a fluorescent lamp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not really a pink person but I do like that cover


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have the purple cover that I ordered from Amazon and I really love it. It fits the mini Kindle perfectly, folds back easily, and I like the magnetic tab to hold it closed.

L


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish they had those for the Kindle Keyboard - formerly known as the K3 - but I don't see any even on the Belkin site - all they have for the K3 appear to be sleeves.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

clawdia said:


> I wish they had those for the Kindle Keyboard - formerly known as the K3 - but I don't see any even on the Belkin site - all they have for the K3 appear to be sleeves.


Try Bundle Monster and rooCase at Amazon.


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

Does this case have any padding? I can't really tell from any photos I've seen. Thanks in advance.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

kindlenewbie said:


> Does this case have any padding? I can't really tell from any photos I've seen. Thanks in advance.


Yep! It's a pebbled leather and then the inside has a black fuzzy-ish lining. I think there's a little bit of padding under each (with some sort of stiff something under that). I think the Belkin cover is great, I just wish it had a built-in light. I'm going to try to find an inexpensive booklight today to hold me over until the lighted cover is released. (I'm taking the pink cover back today, so I'll look then.)


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you for the quick answer. I may pick one up.


----------



## EllisV (Mar 12, 2011)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Yep! It's a pebbled leather and then the inside has a black fuzzy-ish lining. I think there's a little bit of padding under each (with some sort of stiff something under that). I think the Belkin cover is great, I just wish it had a built-in light. I'm going to try to find an inexpensive booklight today to hold me over until the lighted cover is released. (I'm taking the pink cover back today, so I'll look then.)


I have the Kindle cover with the built-in light. It was expensive but the light is great. I had a clip-on light first, but it kept falling off, so I gave in and got this. I can read anywhere and not bother other people, even movie during previews. Staples has a good selection of different cases you can try. They also have Kindles for sale.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

EllisV said:


> I have the Kindle cover with the built-in light. It was expensive but the light is great. I had a clip-on light first, but it kept falling off, so I gave in and got this. I can read anywhere and not bother other people, even movie during previews. Staples has a good selection of different cases you can try. They also have Kindles for sale.


I had the pretty hot pink lighted cover for my K3, and LOVED it!! Now I have to wait until the new lighted covers are released mid-November for the new Kindles. I need it NOW!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just ordered the black one along with the baby kindle.  It's for a friend for her 60th birthday (which was today, Oct. 9th).  I don't have a baby kindle, so I might end up keeping it.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for this thread!  I was near Target, so I stopped in and got myself a black Belkin cover for my new K4.  It really does weigh next to nothing.  I love the K4 for its tiny size, and didn't want a cover that was going to make it heavy.  This one is perfect.  I set it down next to my hubby's K2 in an Oberon, and it looked like its baby brother.


----------



## dax123 (Jun 9, 2011)

Too bad they don't sell the pink cover on amazon. The purple looks good though. I was waiting for the lighted cover, but now contemplating ordering this one. I just don't want to add too much weight to the kindle 4 as it's so nice and light. The lighted cover did add quite a lot of weight to my kindle 3. And although I love my hotpink lighted cover..I just don't know if I'll want to add that much weight again, as my main reason for ordering the baby kindle eventhough my kindle 3 is just about 4 months old, is the light weight and smaller size.  

Can anyone tell me if the strap that closes the cover interferes with pushing the page turn buttons on the right side of the device?


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

dax123 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the strap that closes the cover interferes with pushing the page turn buttons on the right side of the device?


I have the purple one and I love it. I think my wallet weighs more in my purse than my $79 Kindle with the Belkin case! When I'm reading I fold the cover back and slip the tab in between the front and back covers. The magnet holds it in place so it doesn't interfere with the page turn buttons on the right.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the tip that Target might have them. Think I'll go look!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Make sure you look at the label.  I almost bought one for the Nook Touch, because it was so tiny, I figured it had to be for the K4.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just found a black Belkin cover for my K4 at another Staples tonight.  The Staples where I bought my K4 only had pink (really salmon or coral) and another Staples I went to on Tuesday didn't even have the K4 let alone the Belkin covers. Also tried a BestBuy on 5th Ave. that had the K4 and no covers for it.


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

My girlfriend bought me one of these for my new kindle because she said I'd break it before the new lighted case came out


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Why do I even come here! Now, I am so tempted to buy a Belkin Cover for the baby K. What to do? LOL!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Toby said:


> Why do I even come here! Now, I am so tempted to buy a Belkin Cover for the baby K. What to do? LOL!


Buy one, of course!!


----------

